# broken prop options



## 2t2 crash (Feb 10, 2005)

Hello, 
I just opened up a C130 model Ive had for a while and never put it together. when I bought it and opened it i realized it had a broken prop... but never returned it like an idiot.
now I am looking at it and see that the prop blade is missing all together, so I have a nose and three blades.. what are my options, chop all the blades and have just the noses so they look like they are spinning? chop it as a loss and build it with a jacked prop?
what would you do?


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

In the pantheon of model building annoyances, a missing blade on small engine doesn't even rate as high as a mosquito bite.

Just make a new one. The box is full extra plastic (sprue). Carve one out of a chunk of sprue or flatten a piece of sprue with a hot knife and cut a new one. Shape it with a little elbow grease using sandpaper.


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

I was enjoying a bowl of Wendy's Chile the other day. Now I know what that was sticking out of the bowl.:drunk: 

Brent's advice is right on.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2t2 crash (Feb 10, 2005)

thanks gent's, this will be my first attempt at fabbing a part, wish me luck!


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Good luck, the model building force is with you.


----------



## 2t2 crash (Feb 10, 2005)

alright! my paasche H just came in, now all I need is my compressor and then practice time!


----------



## Paraclete1 (Nov 27, 2000)

If all else fails, turn it into a diorama of a maintenance crew replacing the prop. That's what I had planned to do with my AC-130A (3 bladed props) that I wanted to convert into an AC-130H until I managed to get the 4 bladed props.

Don


----------

